

AWS Elastic Load Balancer still has RC4 enabled by default in all configurations - mattkrea
http://docs.aws.amazon.com/ElasticLoadBalancing/latest/DeveloperGuide/elb-security-policy-table.html

======
eloff
This is a problem because you can get sued by one of the worst parent trolls
out there, the guys that defeated newegg.
[https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20121109/02321120982/meet-...](https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20121109/02321120982/meet-
patent-troll-suing-hundreds-companies-encrypting-web-traffic.shtml)

